# How sensitive to water can a niveum be?



## kylemartinx (Nov 14, 2009)

I just purchased a Paph. niveum from my local orchid nursery. It was fairly dry and under potted when purchased so a few days later I decided to repot/ water. The roots were in good condition when I bought it as well. Now I am noticing a wrinkling of the leaves that I am sure was not present when I bought it. I guess my question is can one watering be causing the wrinkling if it in fact didn't need it at the time? I bought the plant on 11/8, repotted/watered on 11/11 and noticed the wrinkling tonight 11/14.

here is the plant as soon as I bought it:






and if this helps this is my growing area in a north window with a fluorescent light supplement 15 watts 700 lumens:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

Is is a plant after all so watering shouldn't upset it too much. It's probably in shock.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2009)

If no apparent brown rot is present then it's probably staving for water. One way you can tell is by lightly lifting up one leaf from the tip. As it bows upward the surface will wrinkle. A sure sight of under watering. The leaves are normally turgent, tight like a cucumber.


----------



## kylemartinx (Nov 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> If no apparent brown rot is present then it's probably staving for water. One way you can tell is by lightly lifting up one leaf from the tip. As it bows upward the surface will wrinkle. A sure sight of under watering. The leaves are normally turgent, tight like a cucumber.



That is exactly what it is doing. Should I just water more frequently or continue normally and hope that the greenhouse that I bought it from was just not giving it enough water?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

Increase humidity? Going from a GH environment to home conditions probably dropped the humidity alot. This would be the time of the year that niveums would start to dry off, overwatering it at this point could be disaster.


----------



## kylemartinx (Nov 17, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Increase humidity? Going from a GH environment to home conditions probably dropped the humidity alot. This would be the time of the year that niveums would start to dry off, overwatering it at this point could be disaster.



My humidity levels hover around 60% with a home humidifier and a humidity tray so while it's not as much as a greenhouse it is still quite a lot for the home. I can try to give it a bit more I suppose. I'm not sure how to proceed with the niveum's rest period given that it needs more water currently. Should I just give it the lack of water that a rest period requires and hope the humidity helps, or should I continue with a normal water routine through the rest period?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> ...... One way you can tell is by lightly lifting up one leaf from the tip. As it bows upward the surface will wrinkle. A sure sight of under watering. The leaves are normally turgent, tight like a cucumber.





kylemartinx said:


> That is exactly what it is doing. Should I just water more frequently or continue normally and hope that the greenhouse that I bought it from was just not giving it enough water?


If you feel it's been underwatered according to Rick's description for then NO don't REST it. You said it was underpotted, so a bigger pot will more than likely result in less frequency of watering, unless you have a light mix. It's more important to help the plant adapt/get established & not worry about next years' blooms. Niveums can be sensitive to salts, so flush pot thoroughly & don't fertilize at this point.


----------



## kylemartinx (Nov 17, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> If you feel it's been underwatered according to Rick's description for then NO don't REST it. You said it was underpotted, so a bigger pot will more than likely result in less frequency of watering, unless you have a light mix. It's more important to help the plant adapt/get established & not worry about next years' blooms. Niveums can be sensitive to salts, so flush pot thoroughly & don't fertilize at this point.



Thanks for the advice!


----------

